# Harley Benton B-500FL TBK Fretless Bass



## vansinn (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone tried it?
This video makes it sound pretty ok:



It's dirt cheap, and seems like a good mod project without having to do too much - I'm unemployed and can't just shop a top notch fretless.
Stefan comments to one of his vids that the bridge is a Bit flimsy, but else that it's nicely stable, so I was thinking about going for it and simply replace the bridge.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 7, 2013)

If its cheaper than the next cheapest fretless (including the bridge mod), then I would go for it. You can always make minor little adjustments that change the sound completely.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 7, 2013)

IIRC, the price here in the EU is &#8364;149, so adding a bridge and slapping in the LeFay Rough Crystal I've got floating just might end up a pretty decent solution..

It's only 34" and I would prefer 35" for the B string, but as the board isn't lined, I could actually change the scale by moving the bridge a Bit back and mod-in an offset-mounted nut


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 7, 2013)

vansinn said:


> IIRC, the price here in the EU is 149, so adding a bridge and slapping in the LeFay Rough Crystal I've got floating just might end up a pretty decent solution..
> 
> It's only 34" and I would prefer 35" for the B string, but as the board isn't lined, I could actually change the scale by moving the bridge a Bit back and mod-in an offset-mounted nut



That's how you do it! Who says sacrificing price means sacrificing functionality too?  Way to think outside the box and good luck with the mods!


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 8, 2013)

it's actually better than quite a few expensive fretless basses! When I tried, I liked. I think it's worth grabbing one


----------



## tradufrance (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought the HB500 5-string fretless at Thomann, Germany, who sell it as their own brand, made in China. The guitar is virtually flawless, and adjustments can be made for personal convenience. Sound is very good, with one JB style pickup and one MM style pickup. With proper settings, the sound can be close to that of a double bass. I took off the factory strings, use a mix of D'Addario and Fender stainless steel flatwounds (which adds another 60 euros to the price...). High quality finish, with rosewood "fretboard". Alas. I seem to have bought the last one, since it has disappeared from the Thomann catalog...


----------



## Winspear (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey, I picked up the acoustic 5 string fretless from Thomann for a rather odd mod project...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-resonator-microtonal-design.html#post3497822

Didn't expect it to be so nice. Can't find any flaws really. Played great, sounded good. Not much of a fan of acoustic basses (I'm going to be tuning mine way up) and their lack of projection, but it sounded good and the preamp is very nice.


----------



## rozetta (Apr 9, 2013)

I bought one last year for modding. I'd say that it was a pretty decent bass, especially for the extremely low price. I didn't finish the mod yet, but I'm planning on getting around to that once the weather improves. When I do, I'll start a thread on here with pictures.

Hint: fanned fret 7 string


----------

